# Compilieren von imlib2-1.1.2

## frary

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem beim bauen von imlib2-1.1.2. Der Emerge bricht mit

```
gcc -shared  .libs/scale.o .libs/image.o .libs/blend.o .libs/file.o .libs/rgbadraw.o .libs/api.o .libs/updates.o .libs/colormod.o .libs/format.o .libs/grad.o .libs/rotate.o .libs/span.o .libs/line.o .libs/rectangle.o .libs/ellipse.o .libs/polygon.o .libs/filter.o .libs/script.o .libs/dynamic_filters.o .libs/color_helpers.o .libs/font_main.o .libs/font_load.o .libs/font_query.o .libs/font_draw.o .libs/color.o .libs/context.o .libs/draw.o .libs/grab.o .libs/rend.o .libs/rgba.o .libs/ximage.o .libs/asm_blend.o .libs/asm_rgba.o .libs/asm_scale.o .libs/asm_rotate.o .libs/asm_blend_cmod.o  -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lltdl -lXext -lX11 /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz -lm  -march=athlon-xp -Wl,-soname -Wl,libImlib2.so.1 -o .libs/libImlib2.so.1.1.2

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lltdl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [libImlib2.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib2-1.1.2/work/imlib2-1.1.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib2-1.1.2/work/imlib2-1.1.2'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 66, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

```

ab. ich habe es schon mehrfach versucht. Auch ein 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

klappt nicht. Es findet zwar einige Packete, aber eines davon ist eben diese imlib2.

Ein

```
revdep-rebuild --pretend
```

 bringt mir folgende Ausgabe:

```
broken  /usr/bin/XXXXXX (requires libltdl.so.3 libltdl.so.3
```

 für einen haufen libs und will folgende Packete neu emergen:

```
[ebuild   R   ] me[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.3.4  +X -cups -debug -fpx -graphviz -jbig +jpeg -lcms +mpeg +perl +png +tiff +truetype -wmf +xml2 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2  +X -doc +gif +jpeg +mmx +nls +png +tiff 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcaca-0.9-r1  +X -doc +imlib +ncurses +slang 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/opera-7.54  +spell -static 0 kBdia-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.3.4  +X -cups -debug -fpx -graphviz -jbig +jpeg -lcms +mpeg +perl +png +tiff +truetype -wmf +xml2 0 kB 

```

Dieser emerge bricht dann aber jedesmal mit obiger Fehlermeldung ab.

Normalerweise lassen sich revdep Probleme klären, indem man einzelne Packete mit Abhängikeiten emerged oder etwas an der Reihenfolge dreht. Aber ich versuche schon eine Weile, das Problem zu lösen, und komme nicht weiter.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

Danke für eure Zeit.

Gruß

T

----------

## kurt

Hallo

```
emerge libtool
```

sollte dein problem eventuel lössen, ursache schein imagemagick su sein.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69705

gruss

kurt

----------

## frary

Das hats gebracht. Sorry, daß ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin. Sollte in Zukunft auch mal bei den Bugs suchen....bevor ich poste.

Schönen Abend noch und danke!

T

----------

